# Songs they would Sing



## Firawyn (Mar 29, 2003)

This thread is for songs that LOTR characters would sing.

For a start, I can see Arwen singing "Just another Girl", by Carolyn Dawn Johnson.(Country song)


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Mar 29, 2003)

One Last Breath - Creed Frodo
Sauron sympathy for the Devil - The rolling Stones
Gollum Darkness Darkness -Young


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 30, 2003)

Sauron - My Way (Sinatra)

Pippin - Call Me Irresponsible (Sinatra)

Arwen - I Only Have Eyes For You (Sinatra)

Gwahir - Come Fly With Me (Sinatra)

Lord Of The Nazgul - Witchcraft (Sinatra)

You get the picture...


----------

